# HELP! 250 HPS or 400 HPS???



## Viracocha711 (Mar 18, 2007)

I will be flowering 4 plants, maybe 8, in a 4'x5'x8.5' high space that is well ventilated...Want to know whether I should go with 2- 400 watt HPS or 4 250 Watt HPS?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 18, 2007)

i would go with either 1 600 .... 

or two 400's if you can vent the heat.. even still without cool tubes in that space you are going to have heat probs..

normally i would only put 1 400 in there. but that's just me .


----------



## Viracocha711 (Mar 18, 2007)

So, 4- 250w HPS is not a good option? Would the heat from 4- 250's be easier to manage than a 600?


----------



## Viracocha711 (Mar 18, 2007)

...I have a 6 inch AC vent bringing cool air in the space and a 6 inch vortex that will be pulling air out of the space through a carbon can filter that will be hanging from ceiling...Will this be enough to offset the heat of a 600 hps? 

...I could always get a 6"cool tube and just put it inline after filter?


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 18, 2007)

1 600watt is going to be easier to vent than 4 250watt


----------



## Viracocha711 (Mar 19, 2007)

But then I will not be getting the best lumens per sq foot...? Are the 250 watt hps lights that hot?


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 19, 2007)

no, there not that hot, but if you do a cool tube or something vs a fatboy persay, actually i think i read somewhere that the 600watt electric ballast are the most efficient.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks dank, Yes, the 600 watt hps are more eficient in terms of lumens to watts...I was thinking that one could get the 250's closer to the canopy enabling the plant to use more of the actual light? 

It seems like this is one of those questions that most prefer not voicing an opinion on...I know some get mad and post light formulas but those formulas do not take heat into consideration. Oh well, I really appreciate your help.

I guess I will just buy a 600 and 4 250 and see for my self...?


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 19, 2007)

hahaha well thats one way to do it, or do one grow with the 600, then do one grow with the 250's, and post your results to settle it. its such a contraversal topic, my posts are my opinion and should always be taken as such, anyway no problem man, you know, if you get a vented hood, you'll be able to drop that sucker pretty close to your plants. good ventilation is important, specially when your talkin about that, thats alot of heat if your usin em all at the same time, but on the other hand, i would love to gaze a picture of it!!!! i have one of those saucer type hood's for my 250w hps, iam gonna make one of those cool tubes and drop it hella close on my lowryders. its gonna be sick. iam gonna buy a 420w hps ballast here soon, unfortunatly a 600w would be serious overkill for my application  keep it green man.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah, I am quickly figuring out if I ask a truly legitimate question and it either gets (A) a mad or rude response or (B) no response at all...There must be some kind of controversy about the topic. In the case of controversies I know it is best to figure it out yourself and then controversy solved!

OH yeah, I would not be using all of them at one time...But perhaps buy the 600 with a cool tube, do a grow...Then buy the 4 250's and do a grow.

I bet the difference would be more in heat management than yield?LOL!

Thanks for your help, and I will keep it green!


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 19, 2007)

yeah thats what iam thinkin, heat no yield.


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 19, 2007)

4 plants maybe 8?  You can do that under a 400w hps and it will still produce fat buds. Your going to need to control the heat regardless, by pumping out and in more  air. Our journal has been done with 1 400w hps and the heat was a huge issue, until the air system was installed. It causes our plants to be short and have slow growth. Once heat was adjusted everything took off.  With a 600 w your going to be dealing with even more heat, but since your well ventilated indeed a 600 would be better, but a 400 will do it none the less.


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 19, 2007)

bah the extra 200watts is still alot


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 19, 2007)

a lot of what?  That's like a toaster oven running, that's way less than a space heater. Out of all the lights we have tried, the 400 or even a couple of them has been great.  1000's have been great as well, but simply to damn hot.


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 19, 2007)

alot of extra added lumens, if properly ventilated, he could put that sucker in some tight spaces.


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 19, 2007)

ya the 400 when we originally started our grow journal was in the smallest closet you could imagine. The reflector was wall to wall basically, properly ventilated you can really squeeze it anywhere.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Mar 20, 2007)

Frank, what about the 4 250 watt HPS in a 4'x5'x8.5'? What about the heat with these? I do not have any experience with HID's, but I have done way too much reading and well, I want to hear others opinions on the direct question of using 4 250 HPS in a small space like the one I have mentioned...Would you not be able to have the light closer to the canopy than with a 400, 600 or even a 1000?  Plus, be able to spread the light more evenly?  

I know it would not take but one grow for me to figure this out on my own but this could get rather expensive.


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 24, 2007)

Dog..........the 400W will be fine.  It will be harder than you think to keep it cool......start with the 400.  You can always add another 400 later.  and both for less than 1 600.  My bet is your going to have a hell of a time keeping the 400 coooooooooool.

I'm growin in a 3X4X7 with a 465cfl squirrel cage sucking from the light and the box.  I've got  a 4" intake with a inline fan.

i constantly run temps a few degrees above the outside air temp in early pm.  It's perrrrrfect.  But what happens when its 99   outside?  is you air going in getting cooled?bet not so is the fan important then?  Go with a 400W.  Use the remaining amount to buy a small airconditioner w/thermostat.  On sale right now at HD for 99 bucks!

IMHO


----------



## flipmode (Mar 24, 2007)

bigger the light better the buds bigger the buds thc more cooked so i would go with the 400 im using a 1000 but i done 2 harvest with the 400 and couldnt really tell to much of the diffrence  did it with the sdame strain kiddda while i kidda forgot exactuly how much i yeilded but this 1000 should get me what im looking for hopefully


----------



## Viracocha711 (Mar 25, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> Dog..........the 400W will be fine. It will be harder than you think to keep it cool......start with the 400. You can always add another 400 later. and both for less than 1 600. My bet is your going to have a hell of a time keeping the 400 coooooooooool.
> 
> I'm growin in a 3X4X7 with a 465cfl squirrel cage sucking from the light and the box. I've got a 4" intake with a inline fan.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I have a an oversized AC unit in my house, so what I have done is I have eliminated a 4" round vent in an interior bathroom where it remains cool anyway. Well, I really just moved it to my 4'x5'x8.5' grow area and I have run a new 6" round to the room as well. So, I have a 4" and a 6" round coming into my gro space...I have have then routed down the inside of the wall so that the cool air will enter at plant level with dampers to adjust air flow. I also have a 6" vortex exhaust fan with a (have not bought yet) carbon filter that I was going to tie my cool tube(s) into with "whatever light i get" 

Having said all this, now what light should I purchase?

I will be using Stoney Bud's 4 unit hydro plan as well...

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Viracocha711 (Mar 25, 2007)

I was leaning real hard towards the the EconoCool 600W Hortilix HPS 120V Electronic Remote Grow Light...Here is the link:
 http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/product_info.php?products_id=1838{19}76{13}44{14}45

...However, I am wide open to suggestions from the you experts out there.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2007)

sounds like a winner to me .. any electronic ballasted 600 is going to run cool as crushed ice man..compared to magnetic ballasts

also try wormsway.com, insidesun.com, and HighTechGardenSupply.com


----------



## Viracocha711 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah, it appears plantlightinghydroponics.com is the cheapest place to get most of what I need...I do not know why but they have awesome prices for good name brand stuff...I

Does anyone have lights and ballast from insidesun.com, because they have awesome prices but I wonder if the stuff is worth the discount?

Do not know why, nut wormsway.com is insanely over priced?


----------

